# Any cobia sitings yet?



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

Wondering if anyone has started seeing the cobia yet or if the season is starting slow?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Saw 3 of them swimming behind a school of tarpon. The pompano were leading the way.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw a swarm of 'em in Bayou Chico. Must be in there taking advantage of the warm water.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## chilekdj (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks guys. That's awesome. I can't wait for them to start running soon.


----------



## cwfinley19 (Jun 28, 2014)

Banana tom is my hero hahahaha


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I need to go fishing with banana tom hahahaha


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

he said cobia not snapper!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Guy caught a 45 lb'er in Port Canaveral, yesterday; but this ain't Port Canaveral.


----------

